

Reddit user story of going from $4/hr to $105k/yr over 27y with the same company - gbrindisi
http://www.reddit.com/r/jobs/comments/1p0f99/people_making_over_100k_what_is_your_job_and_do/ccxlbip?context=3

======
GotAnyMegadeth
> I am not rich by any means, but have a 500k house and about 2 million in
> assets

That seems very rich to me. Are the living costs in "the midwest in [a] large
metropolitan area" ludicrously high?

~~~
Nicholas_C
I remember discussing this in a sociology class in college. Rich people
usually don't think they're rich.

